# Nissan GT-R Beats 911 Twin-Turbo (997) @ Nurburgring!!!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*GODZILLA is coming... And apparently it's appetite is considerable!* :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

I knew (having owned one of the first 350Z's in North America) from what the GM of my local dealership was telling me on my service visits and what not, that the upcoming Nissan Supercar (YES! You read right! The #'s speak for themselves) was going to shake up the automotive world in a BIG way.

And according to these reports, it's doing just that... and then some!



> *Nissan GT-R Clearest Shots Yet*
> 
> Clearest Look Yet as the GTR sets it's sights on the Porsche Carrera GT
> The Nissan GT-R development team has made another run at the Nürburgring record books this morning--and the Porsche 911 Turbo is no longer its target. Sources intimately familiar with Nissan's latest test sessions inform us that the group is now gunning to beat the Porsche Carrera GT--a remarkably lofty goal considering that that Walter Röhrl reportedly piloted a Carrera GT around the 'Ring in 7 minutes 28 seconds. Another Carrera GT, driven by Horst von Saurma, managed a lap time of 7:32.
> ...





Robarapta said:


> via worldcarfans


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

And this...



> here were plenty of enthusiasts who scoffed when Nissan's engineers started dragging a 911 Turbo around with them while testing the 2009 GT-R. It seemed like a lofty benchmark for a car that's expected to cost around $75,000, but the latest word from Germany suggests Nissan may have met its goals.
> 
> Prototypes of the 2009 GT-R started circling the Nurburgring yesterday, and according to spy shooters on the scene it was clear that the GT-R was running at full steam. With that in mind, they pulled out their stop watches to get an idea just how fast the GT-R was getting around the Nordschleife. The fastest hand timed lap came in at around 7:38, two seconds faster than the 911 Turbo's widely reported fastest lap of 7:40.
> 
> And as if that wasn***8217;t enough to cement the GT-R's reputation around the Nurburgring, our spies also caught a couple shots of the Nissan blowing by the facelifted Porsche 911 Turbo we showed you earlier in the week. The Porsche may not have been running at full speed, but a pass is a pass.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That's a remarkable lap time indeed, even if it's unofficial yet. I'd like to see a real clocked lap time though.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Lambo Killer?*

Best performance/dollar bargain on EARTH...? :yikes:



> Posted on Saturday 22 September 2007
> 
> During testing at the Nurburgring this week, the Nissan Skyline GT-R was spotted putting in some very hot laps. Although the numbers are unofficial, and reportedly hand-timed, the initial times are impressive. Putting the Skyline GT-R in a class with the Porsche 911 Turbo and substantially ahead of the Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera, the all-wheel drive coupe's times are nearly unbelievable, given the pricing announced when it was released for sale in Japan on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> ...[snip]....The Porsche may not have been running at full speed, but a pass is a pass.


The whole report was great to read until this quote. Why oh why do these guys have to ruin a news report by adding their silly ass comments?


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ha, ha! I agree. But... If Nissan is trapping the ring this quick... It is indeed beating the 911 either way.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Very cool and impressive. However...



Alex Baumann said:


> The whole report was great to read until this quote. Why oh why do these guys have to ruin a news report by adding their silly ass comments?


It's beyond silly. It makes me wonder if the writer knows what the hell he's talking about.
And the front end treatment looks like it was unbolted from an Evo X and grafted on.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Granted, I am only judging from photographs, but the configuration, wheelbase and appearance of the car makes it hard for me to believe that it would be nimble enough to accomplish this. Maybe it's smaller than it looks? Or is it a video game car with all sorts of assist? It takes more than big HP to make times. Could it be that they've flat out track tuned the suspension? I'm a big fan of Japanese cars, but I'm skeptical about this one...


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

That is one monster car that is really... really... ugly


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I dont care how fast it is, I've been totally unimpressed with the quality of nissans these days, their cheap plastic interiors, flimsy, wobbly, noisy cars.. even with infiniti, you can't escape the Japanese curse. That said, I'm sure many fans who buy into the HP wars/gorilla marketing will obsess over it like they did the original skyline, which nowadays, btw, is considered what you would call a 'coveted classic rice fryer.'


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

60k for a car that can run with a 911 turbo is impressive, no matter how flimsy the plastic inside the car.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

This is an unofficial time, Nissan has been known to lie, and I don't believe it.

The best unofficial times for both the Porsch 911TT and the C6 Z06 are right at 7:40 (and nobody pushes a Porsche harder than Walther Rohl). I do not believe the production GT-R, in any trim, beat the C6 Z06 around Nurburgring. I could believe it if they had a special tuned motor putting out more-than-stock power. Or they are seriously under-rating the production motor?


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahh but my skeptical friend... How familiar are you with Japanese power and engines? They can indeed be underrating power. I doubt it though. As you read above 3 different variants with between 450hp-550hp and a weight around or lighter than a 911TT! Not to mention we don't yet know the gearing of this car. And you can bet the asphalt that ALL of the variants will be corner-carvers. From the onset, Nissan has stated it will be the Ultimate performer from the land of the rising sun. 
Oh by the way... In yet another article I read, Nissan states that not only are ALL the internals forged but they have also been gracious enuff to leave room for additional tuning! If you know anything about the legendary Skyline, then you may have heard that car could be tuned to 1,000hp and remain relatively reliable.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

I wouldn't rush the jury in on this one.

I would still want to see how stock it is.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

datsun is obviously setting its sights quite high with this one and i hope they hit the mark!

that being said, they've got a *long* ways to go with their interiors (have you seen a maxima, an altima, an sx200 dash layout lately?) before i'd ever consider one, despite the performance/price value prop.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Penforhire said:


> This is an unofficial time, Nissan has been known to lie, and I don't believe it.
> 
> The best unofficial times for both the Porsch 911TT and the C6 Z06 are right at 7:40 (and nobody pushes a Porsche harder than Walther Rohl). I do not believe the production GT-R, in any trim, beat the C6 Z06 around Nurburgring. I could believe it if they had a special tuned motor putting out more-than-stock power. Or they are seriously under-rating the production motor?


Nissan would never do that....just like BMW would never underrate the power output of the 335...right. :eeps:

We all know BMW wants us to believe that magic pixie dust and wunderful german engineering makes their engines 'feel stronger'. well, when you calculate power at the rear wheels, and compensate for typical driveline losses, it becomes clear why BMW engines "feel stronger".

Lets see if these numbers are for real.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Those #'s are looking really good and will not be easy to beat by many out there. This will be one sick ass car:thumbup: Going to give the Z06 a hell of a run


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Granted, I am only judging from photographs, but the configuration, wheelbase and appearance of the car makes it hard for me to believe that it would be nimble enough to accomplish this. Maybe it's smaller than it looks? Or is it a video game car with all sorts of assist? It takes more than big HP to make times. Could it be that they've flat out track tuned the suspension? I'm a big fan of Japanese cars, but I'm skeptical about this one...


It's the 'Ring, not Tsukuba, so it doesn't have to be nimble.

I think it'll be a huge performance bargain, but my prediction it'll sell poorly like the NSX (maybe not as bad). Huge seller the first year, then they'll struggle to get rid of them.

Porsche buyers I see are usually driving under the speed limit - this car is not going to sway them.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I do agree with this statement ^^ regarding Porsche buyers. Because for the most part they are "status symbol" cars and like most M3's will never see a day on ANY track. 
I do however believe you are wrong on the sells of the Nissan. This car has a tremendous following! And I think buyers who would not have considered dropping 60-70k on a Nissan will reconsider for this particular ride. 
However... I learned my lesson from snatching up one of the first Z's and as much as I'd like to own (and probably will) a GT-R, I will be patient and catch one after the hoopla.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

TXSTYLE said:


> This car has a tremendous following! And I think buyers who would not have considered dropping 60-70k on a Nissan will reconsider for this particular ride.
> However... I learned my lesson from snatching up one of the first Z's and as much as I'd like to own (and probably will) a GT-R, I will be patient and catch one after the hoopla.


It starts at $58,000 though, how many GTR fans can afford even that?

I think this will be a hot used car like the Supra, but a poor seller when new (like the Supra).


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm with the other posters here that think that car is really really ugly. Don't care what its performance is, I gotta lust for something in its price range, and G35 coupe with more added geegaws look is not doing it. Since someone mentioned NSX's...the last 3 of them I have seen had some HORRIBLE mods done to them, they have become cheap enough now for a more adventurous crowd.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Look at the window in this pic, above the mirror. Is that a freaky ghost driver or what??


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> *It's the 'Ring, not Tsukuba, so it doesn't have to be nimble. *
> 
> I think it'll be a huge performance bargain, but my prediction it'll sell poorly like the NSX (maybe not as bad). Huge seller the first year, then they'll struggle to get rid of them.
> 
> Porsche buyers I see are usually driving under the speed limit - this car is not going to sway them.


Sorry, but I can't follow you there. The 'Ring is _the _handling course. The nimbler, the better.

That said, it's a stretch to judge the performance of a car just by looking at the pictures.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Vornado said:


> Look at the window in this pic, above the mirror. Is that a freaky ghost driver or what??


No my friend... That is a right-side driver car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TXSTYLE said:


> No my friend... That is a right-side driver car.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Sorry, but I can't follow you there. The 'Ring is _the _handling course. The nimbler, the better.


Well I haven't driven it, except on like Forza 2, which doesn't really count. But the 'Ring strikes me as a track that benefits from HP much more than nimbleness, compared with a technical course like Tsukuba.

The 'Ring seems like it has lots of high speed corners and huge straights, and relatively few tight corners.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

TXSTYLE said:


> No my friend... That is a right-side driver car.


Ya think? If you look at the image it looks like a distorted face.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> Well I haven't driven it, except on like Forza 2, which doesn't really count. But the 'Ring strikes me as a track that benefits from HP much more than nimbleness, compared with a technical course like Tsukuba.
> 
> The 'Ring seems like it has lots of high speed corners and huge straights, and relatively few tight corners.


The Ring (actually it's the Nordschleife - North Loop we are talking about) is hard to describe. It's a combination of everything that one can imagine; officialy 73 turns, has sections with 18% uphill and 11% downhill, the highest point being Hohe Acht and the lowest point being Breidscheid with a 290m ~ 951 ft height difference between the two.

Although I agree with you that Tsukuba is a technical course, I consider the Nordschleife to be one of the most technical, if not the most technical, tracks in existence.

That is the reason why most of the manufacturers are developing the handling of new cars on the Nordschleife. If a car passes the 'Ring test, it passes anything elsewhere.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> The Ring (actually it's the Nordschleife - North Loop we are talking about) is hard to describe. It's a combination of everything that one can imagine; officialy 73 turns, has sections with 18% uphill and 11% downhill, the highest point being Hohe Acht and the lowest point being Breidscheid with a 290m ~ 951 ft height difference between the two.
> 
> Although I agree with you that Tsukuba is a technical course, I consider the Nordschleife to be one of the most technical, if not the most technical, tracks in existence.
> 
> That is the reason why most of the manufacturers are developing the handling of new cars on the Nordschleife. If a car passes the 'Ring test, it passes anything elsewhere.


I have a feeling that the video games do a poor job of representing it, because the surface is so smooth - they don't capture half the difficulty of driving it. You just keep the throttle pegged for half the course, since there are no bumps or subtle changes in surface to upset your car.

Been meaning to do a driver's school there, but the weak dollar is not helping that cause.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> I have a feeling that the video games do a poor job of representing it, because the surface is so smooth - they don't capture half the difficulty of driving it. You just keep the throttle pegged for half the course, since there are no bumps or subtle changes in surface to upset your car.
> 
> Been meaning to do a driver's school there, but the weak dollar is not helping that cause.


Correct. Neither the surface is smooth, nor you can use the curbs as you do in the video games. After practicing my ass off on Grand Turismo 4, I thought I was ready for a spin. BS, Baumann. I was going to sh*t my pants the very first time on the Ring behind the wheel of Barney. It's nowhere near to what I'd seen on the screen  I'm not even going to mention the butt dyno and the lateral forces that's smashing you to the left and to the right.

M Training on the 'Ring is something that every driver should experience once in a lifetime. I hear you about the weak dollar. Not a pretty time exchange dollar for Euros.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

TX, I am very familiar with Skylines. I came close to importing one through Motorex back when. This car may be a beast but we need to see if it continues the Skyline reputation. I was SORELY disappointed in the 350Z when it was released, having owned three 240Z's (one highly hod-rodded).

I read somewhere else that the base price is going to be $68K. If true then it has really big shoes to fill.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Actuall my understanding is @ $58k base. Even still... Lots o cars in that price point. If the interior can be made "decently" with the amount of power and superb handling I expect, I will seriously consider one for my garage.


----------



## taco_combo (Sep 11, 2007)

anyone have any links to top car times at the ring?

love to see how the MC12 does, the enzo etc

this will Skyline will be the wet dream of every street racer


I wouldnt buy the car for the interior but for the outright speed etc

I mean who buys a Saleen extreme with 650hp and zero 0-60 while in first gear for the interior? no one


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Looks like the guys at the Corvette Forum have quite a hot topic in progress about this new Skyline and its times at the Nurburgring


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

You could say that the GT-R is sort of a Japanese Corvette, offering as much performance for as little money by sacrificing refinement.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

7:38 THAT'S FAST! Even the current GT-R is really fast around the 'Ring, so it doesn't really surprise me that they got a great lap time. But 7:38 is hauling some serious a$$ around the 'Ring.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

TX, here's where $68K is coming from. http://www.autoblog.com/2007/09/26/nissan-gt-r-will-be-priced-from-around-68-000

Is your $58K source better? I've also seen three trim levels offered and the options will add up.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

fuz said:


> You could say that the GT-R is sort of a Japanese Corvette, offering as much performance for as little money by sacrificing refinement.


Tell that to the Hard-Core Vette guys over at the Corvette Forum:angel:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

stylinexpat said:


> Looks like the guys at the Corvette Forum have quite a hot topic in progress about this new Skyline and its times at the Nurburgring


link?


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Penforhire said:


> TX, here's where $68K is coming from. http://www.autoblog.com/2007/09/26/nissan-gt-r-will-be-priced-from-around-68-000
> 
> Is your $58K source better? I've also seen three trim levels offered and the options will add up.


Let me try and track it down. I could be mistaken?


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Here we go... :thumbup:



GTR Official Site and Pricing! said:


> Nissan has launched the official site for the upcoming GT-R that is set to be officially unveiled on October 24th, 2007.
> 
> The site includes photos of past GT-R models to keep you entertained until the car is officially unveiled at the Tokyo Auto Show.
> 
> ...


__________________


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

What is up with those RE070 tires?! If I'm pushing 500-odd HP I don't want it to be through RFT tires. No manual tranny? That better be a DSG-like auto!

I haven't heard a good Bose car installation, to my ear (first thing I ripped out of my C5 Z06). Do they give huge discounts to OEM's or what?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

No manual? :tsk:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> I haven't heard a good Bose car installation, to my ear (first thing I ripped out of my C5 Z06). Do they give huge discounts to OEM's or what?


Hey, don't rag on Bose, they use paper cone tweeters to save the environment. 

Yes, since Bose speakers cost like 3 cents to make, they can give a hefty discount to car makers I'm sure.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TXSTYLE said:


> link?


Here you are 3400 Views means someone is either very intrested or worried
http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=1820048


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Now I'm hearing 3800+ lbs?


----------

